
Human species-specific genetic mutation enhances atherosclerosis - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/18/1902902116.short?rss=1&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Pnas-RssFeedOfEarlyEditionArticles+%28Early+Edition%29
======
logfromblammo
To abstract the abstract:

2 to 3 million years ago, a gene in early humans was permanently inactivated
(perhaps due to a malaria-like outbreak targeting a cell-surface molecule that
the protein the gene coded for helped to build). That cell-surface molecule is
found in most other mammals (excepting humans, ferrets, platypuses, and New
World monkeys) so consumption of certain meats can cause it to be taken up and
incorporated into human cell membranes, as the genes that allow for this are
still functioning. But the immune system becomes sensitized to it, as a
foreign antigen, and produces antibodies that subsequently cause chronic
inflammation in the cells that took it up and exposed it on their surfaces.

~~~
opportune
So this is a causative link between meat consumption and atherosclerosis-
causing inflammation

~~~
mordechai9000
Specific gut bacteria have also been implicated as a link between red meat
consumption and atherosclerosis:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3650111/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3650111/)

I'm curious how those findings relate to this.

------
eledumb
I'd be really curios to know who funded this research, and to understand the
eating habits of the scientists involved.

There was a lot of research that showed smoking didn't cause cancer and we all
know how that came about.

------
ncmncm
Apparently, "enhances" means "worsens", here.

